# New Sig Owner!!!



## BigMike80 (May 29, 2007)

My 10 day wait is almost over and I get to pick up my new to me (cpo) Sig P220 tomorrow after work. I cant wait to get it!!! This is my first gun and I also have a quick question...what should I expect to pay for .45 acp ammo?


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratualtions, Sig 220s are some fine firearms. I just bought one myself. U hsould expect to pay about 12 to 18 for range ammo, and 25+ for defense ammo


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Congratulations. You'll be a happy camper. I'd buy some bulk .45 if you can to save money. I usually buy 1000 rounds at a time.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*45*

sig p239 is my #1 gun. go to wally world or academy and look at the blazer aluminum in 45 acp. ive only seen aluminum at academy and brass at w.w.


----------



## SAC45 (Jul 25, 2007)

Stormbringerr,

Just a note......don't use Blazer aluminum in Sigs. It's dirty and the aluminum casings have been known to cause problems. Brass/stainless only.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

What?


----------

